# The Big Bang Theory - “ The Laureate Accumulation ” - S12E18 - OAD 04/04/2019



## ScubaCat (Jun 26, 2003)

Those Nobel laureates were clearly not professional actors but they did okay!

I can't help but root for Stuart to write a successful comic - excuse me, graphic novel - and get rich.


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

Oh yeah it will all end with Stewart being a published author and Sheldon/Amy winning the noble prize


----------



## Peter000 (Apr 15, 2002)

ScubaCat said:


> Those Nobel laureates were clearly not professional actors but they did okay!


Why yes they are. Did you not recognize "Samwise" from "Lord of the Rings?" (Sean Astin)
Or "Kumar" from "Harold & Kumar go to White Castle?" (Kal Penn)

Edit: Wait, I know what you meant. I was thinking of the candidates. Sorry you're right.


----------



## ej42137 (Feb 16, 2014)

Peter000 said:


> Why yes they are. Did you not recognize "Samwise" from "Lord of the Rings?" (Sean Astin)
> Or "Kumar" from "Harold & Kumar go to White Castle?" (Kal Penn)


A "laureate" is one who has received an award, not someone who wants to get it.


----------



## Hot4Bo (Apr 3, 2003)

Peter000 said:


> Why yes they are. Did you not recognize "Samwise" from "Lord of the Rings?" (Sean Astin)
> Or "Kumar" from "Harold & Kumar go to White Castle?" (Kal Penn)
> 
> Edit: Wait, I know what you meant. I was thinking of the candidates. Sorry you're right.


Funny. I know them from different places since I have never seen "Lord of the Rings" or "Harold & Kumar go to White Castle." Sean Astin was in the movie "50 First Dates," with Drew Barrymore and Adam Sandler. Kal Penn is on Designated Survivor.


----------



## Unbeliever (Feb 3, 2001)

They got "impostor syndrome" wrong. Aston/Penn (in the context of the show) were actual impostors.

"Impostor syndrome" applies to folks that are actually competent. Sort of a reverse Dunning-Kruger. They're accomplished and receive kudos, but self-evaluate as not worthy of the praise they get, being afraid of getting caught out as a fraudster.

I have a big case of that. 

--Carlos "but I fake it really well" V.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

Unbeliever said:


> They got "impostor syndrome" wrong. Aston/Penn (in the context of the show) were actual impostors.


They got it right. That was actually the whole point of Amy's rant at the end of the episode. She said "Oh, for crying out loud! There is a term for that, it's called imposter syndrome, and you don't have it, because you can't have it if you ARE imposters, and you ARE!!! We're the ones who discovered super asymmetry, so if anyone is going to feel like they have imposter syndrome, it's us, because we're not imposters, THEY ARE! You're IMPOSTERS, and you're FRAUDS!"

--Load "let's show the replay" Star


----------



## Unbeliever (Feb 3, 2001)

I must have missed that rant. It was a fast babble. I picked up on Sheldon's unsubtle hint towards the other two.

--Carlos V.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

How could you miss that rant?!? That was the climax of the episode! Amy went bats**t crazy on everyone, completely negating all the work Leonard had done to keep Sheldon in check.


----------



## Unbeliever (Feb 3, 2001)

Ugh. It was even worse. I just re-watched it, and it wasn't Sheldon who was implying, it was the Sean Astin/Kalpen Modi characters.

--Carlos V.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

Unbeliever said:


> Ugh. It was even worse. I just re-watched it, and it wasn't Sheldon who was implying, it was the Sean Astin/Kalpen Modi characters.
> 
> --Carlos V.


----------



## ScubaCat (Jun 26, 2003)

Hot4Bo said:


> Funny. I know them from different places since I have never seen "Lord of the Rings" or "Harold & Kumar go to White Castle." Sean Astin was in the movie "50 First Dates," with Drew Barrymore and Adam Sandler. Kal Penn is on Designated Survivor.


It is funny. I know Kal Penn from House MD as Dr. Lawrence Kutner.


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

ScubaCat said:


> It is funny. I know Kal Penn from House MD as Dr. Lawrence Kutner.


I know him as the former Associate Director, White House Office of Public Liaison.


----------



## The Spud (Aug 28, 2002)

ScubaCat said:


> It is funny. I know Kal Penn from House MD as Dr. Lawrence Kutner.


This. And Sean Astin as Rudy.


----------



## ScubaCat (Jun 26, 2003)

This upcoming Thursday is another rerun (April 11th) then the last few episodes should air without interruption. From the Big Bang website:

"The Big Bang Theory is taking a short break with a rerun of "The Propagation Proposition" airing this Thursday, April 11. We are then in the home stretch as the show returns on April 18 with the first of its last six episodes. The Big Bang Theory will conclude with an hour-long series finale on Thursday, May 16."​


----------



## kettledrum (Nov 17, 2003)

The Spud said:


> This. And Sean Astin as Rudy.


Sean Astin will always be Mikey from the Goonies to me.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

Samwise.


----------



## hapster85 (Sep 7, 2016)

TonyD79 said:


> Samwise.


Lol yes


----------



## thebigmo (Feb 12, 2005)




----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

thebigmo said:


>


My second choice.


----------

